# Preamplificador de guitarra de Construyasuvideorocola.com



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 11, 2009)

Aca esta la pagina de cual quiero hacer 

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php

y en realidad el amplificador que quiero hacer es para un micrófono, pero también le quiero tocar la guitarra en el mimo. 
porque yo tengo un amplificador que compre y es de 15w y la verdad suena bastante y a ese enchufo la guitarra y el micrófono funciona bien lo que tiene que es mono 
y a mi me da lo mismo lo que pasa es que en esa pagina me dice como ensamblarlo.

si sabes de algún amplificador capaz de 40w pasarme PBC [/url]


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 12, 2009)

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> Aca esta la pagina de cual quiero hacer
> 
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php
> 
> ...



Este integrado es muy bueno si te animas a armarlo (y si te da el cuero jaja) dale nomás
Pero ojo que tiene un control de tono incorporado (bajos y agudos)
busca en el foro creo haber visto un hilo que habla de este integrado
lo único que necesitas es la pcb, el esquema y el lado de los componentes, con eso es suficiente, no necesitas tantos detalles para el Ensamble.

Mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 12, 2009)

y la verdad que no se si me va a dar el cuero jaja si eso lo tengo porque en la pagina te dice todo
y ese link que me pusiste ahí no entiendo si cuando la señal es mezclada es que sirve para un amplificador estéreo?
y sino estoy investigando para hacerme uno mono de 40w que es el STK083. aparte se me hace mas barato encontré algo pero no están la pcb y eso si que no lo se hacer

gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 13, 2009)

No, cuando es mezclada quiere decir que tienes (en este caso) dos entradas y una salida un mic y line
Te lo pase por que con este, puedes hacer el pre para micrófono y conectar también el pre para guitarra en un amplificador stereo

te recomiendo que le des una mirada al tda2040 o 2050 salen alrededor de $5 cada uno, como para ir tomando experiencia, aunque los STK son mejores, pero son mucho mas caros y si te equivocas en algo chau, chau, chuauu


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 13, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> No, cuando es mezclada quiere decir que tienes (en este caso) dos entradas y una salida un mic y line
> Te lo pase por que con este, puedes hacer el pre para micrófono y conectar también el pre para guitarra en un amplificador stereo
> 
> te recomiendo que le des una mirada al tda2040 o 2050 salen alrededor de $5 cada uno, como para ir tomando experiencia, aunque los STK son mejores, pero son mucho mas caros y si te equivocas en algo chau, chau, chuauu




Si voy a seguir investigando a si de paso me voy ahorrando unos pesos jaja

Y si el amplificador no es estéreo igual lo puedo fabricar y funcionara ?

Gracias chabon sos un groso


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Una consulta los potenciometros que se utilizan son lineales o logarítmicos?

tanto como para el pre como para el amplificador porque nose cual comprar

gracias saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 16, 2009)

Si te fijas bien en el archivo de el lado de los componentes y PCB están bien especificados los potes Log (B) y lineales (A). La etapa Ampl. No lleva potes

Suerte!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> ...los potes Log (B) y lineales (A)...



Casi...

Hace años, los lineales se designaban con la letra A y los logarítmicos con la C.

Eso cambió y desde hace ya bastante los lineales llevan una B y los logarítmicos, una A. Alternativamente, pueden aparecer como Lin y Log respectivamente.

Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 16, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ops:  yo estaba convencido de que era así


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Pues no...
Pero ya los tenés al derecho  

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Jun 17, 2009)

Cacho: Sabes que lo último, último, que pasaría por mi cabeza sería contradecirte, ops:  pero................
De éste lado del charco los potes A: son lineales y los B log.
Los acabo de medir, (Foto) a pesar de ello, una vez leí en un foro de guitarras, que no había que hacerle caso a las letras, (De los potes, no de las canciones eh!)Precisamente por este asunto. Y la verdad que me quedo como norma.
¿Será que cada fabricante le pone lo que le da la gana?  

Un Saludo

PD: Ya sé que me mandarás 20 links en ingles, con las normativas internacionales, confirmando A = log, B = lin


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2009)

Pero ningún problema, contradiga nomás que de algún lado saldrá una conclusión.
Me parece que, o mediste mal (no creo) o estás en presencia de algo como lo que se describe ¡en castellano!   en esta página (los _Log A_ y _Log B_). O quizá tenés potes mal marcados...

En realidad (y para no perder la costumbre) el anterior es un artículo basado en estos en inglés...  
Better Volume (and Balance) Controls, de Rod Elliott y The Secret Life of Pots de R.G. Keen. Menudos autores...

Del primero está este otro artículo, a mi juicio más esclarecedor que los anteriores. Y en inglés  

Un abrazo


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 17, 2009)

lo que pasa es que no me aclara en la pagina con ninguna letra 

el pre es este:


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2009)

En líneas generales: Volumen=Logarítmicos, Ecualidaor=Lineales.
Los de Distorsión y Presencia (fierazo el circuito en esos aspectos..) los pondría lineales también. Si te parece que no pasa nada al girarlos y que de repente aparece todo el efecto al final de la vuelta, cambialos por logarítmicos.

Y al lado del pre que propone Tupolev originalmente en el tema, este es realmente de una pobreza impresionante. 
Voy a separar estas partes porque la verdad, pasamos de un pre comparable con un BMW a un coche rumano con las bielas rotas.

Saludos


----------



## lux (Jul 30, 2009)

hola yo queria comentar que armen el preamplificador para guitarra de construyasuvideorockola.com , yo lo arme y anda de maravilla . ahora ya estoy terminando mi amplificador ylo inclui , dentro de un dia postiare el proyecto completo para que ustedes lo puedan realizar con toda seguridad


----------



## buscandolapulga (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola que tal, hace poquito soy nuevo en el foro, y no hace mucho estoy metiendome un poco con la electronica (o al menos tratar de estudiar un poco mas). queria comentarles que tambien arme el pre de guitarra de construyasuvideorockola.com y anda barbaro, dejo algunas fotos! saludos. nico.


----------



## chaser (Nov 23, 2009)

hola que tal a todos si se me hace que esta muy bien el pre para guitarra yo lo arme tambien pero me mete mucho ruida alguien me podria decir porque, creo que mi duda es mas que nada en la alimentacion porque yo puse un transfor de 9+9 osea si le estoy metiendo 18v esta bien? grax


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2009)

chaser dijo:


> hola que tal a todos si se me hace que esta muy bien el pre para guitarra yo lo arme tambien pero me mete mucho ruida .....


Con todos esos datos que estas aportando se llega a una conclusión muy fácilmente. (Ironía)

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## chaser (Nov 24, 2009)

perdon no se porque no me explique bien, quiero decir que yo hice este preamplificador pero tengo el problema de que mete ruido, hasta agarra frecuncia de fm. a eso me refiero que como le hago para eliminarlo el ruido que sea limpio el sonido.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 24, 2009)

chaser, monta el circuito en un gabinete aislado electricamente, es decir, que ses paredes metálicas estén conectadas a masa. Los cables de conexiones de audio que sean blindados, es decir, que tengan una masa también que los recubra, para que no se filtren parásitos. Tambien es bueno poner esos cables de audio lo mas cortos posible


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Dic 18, 2009)

No se si ya se haya solucionado el problema,pero, seguramente es algun problema con los cables que usas, checa que este bien coneectada la tierra, yo justo ayer, le agregue un conector para el transformador, ya que antes lo tenia directo a la placa, y me metio mucho ruido, tuve que resoldar bien los pinees y desaparecio el zumbido


----------



## chaser (Dic 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias Zedhq, ya resolvi el problema de hecho quiero subir unas imagenes para que vean como quedo mi ampli ya completo. Ahora solo me falta resolver lo de los tonos porque si jala bien pero se escucha muy grave la guitarra quiero que se escuche mas agudo como debe de ser para la guitarra. ojala y alguien me eche la mano.


----------



## chaser (Dic 31, 2009)

ahi estan todas las imagenes de como quedo mi ampli para guitarra y no eh podido solucionar lo del los tonos para que se oigan mas agudos, ojala alguien me ayude.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Dic 31, 2009)

Hiciste el ampli de 200W cierto? el de videorockola.com. Cuanto te salio en materiales? Yo quiero armarlo, pero ando viendo tambien los presupuestos.

Lo del sonido grave, estoy casi seguro que es por los integrados, si es que usaste todos los demas materiales en los valores correctos, deberias de probar con otro par, o algunos equivalentes, el JRC4558 (dificilisimo de encontrar segun mi experiencia), o el tl072, seguro usaste alguno de estos, pero hay varios mas, . Deberias de probar varios.

Estos son los que he encontrado que son equivalentes

# NJM4558.
# RC4558.
# RC4559.
# TL072.
# TL062.
# TL082. 
# LM1458. 
# LM358. 
# LM833. 
# OP275. 
# OPA2604.
# TLC2272.


Y del TL074:

TL074, TL084, LF347, TDB0084

Son los que he encontrado, pero seguro hay muchos mas. Tambien deberias de checar de distintas marcas.

EDITO:

UUuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyy veo que no usaste sockets...... Probar distintos integrados va a estar dificil, y si necesitas hacer una reparacion corres el riesgo de quemar los  integrados. Te sugiero que le pongas sockets, el gasto lo vale.

Tambien, el hecho de que la caja este cerrada le cambia el sonido, lo probaste con distintos bafles/bocinas? Muchos de los amplificadores de marca que he visto suelen ser de caja abierta, excepto los marshall. Ademas, si usaste bocinas que soporten el rango de frecuencias correcto cierto? 

Y pues a ver si puedes subir una grabacion de como esta sonando.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 5, 2010)

Parece que ya no puedo editarlo de nuevo.... Bueno, otra cosa que descubri hace poco, puedes cambiar unos condensadores, no estoy seguro de cuales son, hay que investigarle, o alguien que tenga mas conocimientos podria ayudarte, solo creo que tienen que ser de menor tamaño


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 11, 2010)

Ok, preferiria editar mi viejo mensaje ¬¬, pero encontre esto 










Unas pequeñas guias para los controles de tono, son las diferencias entre los marshall y las fender (los amplificadores)

Los saque de esta pagina

http://www.gmarts.org/index.php?go=212

Por lo que noto, el circuito de este preamplificador es mas parecido al de fender


----------



## agsistemas (Mar 17, 2010)

Yo lo construí y anda perfecto, el unico problema que veo es que la distorsión suena un 100% mas que el canal limpio y a veces me hace clipear la potencia, mas alla de eso tiene un sonido muy bueno, saludos.


----------



## chaser (Mar 17, 2010)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Hiciste el ampli de 200W cierto? el de videorockola.com. Cuanto te salio en materiales? Yo quiero armarlo, pero ando viendo tambien los presupuestos.
> 
> Lo del sonido grave, estoy casi seguro que es por los integrados, si es que usaste todos los demas materiales en los valores correctos, deberias de probar con otro par, o algunos equivalentes, el JRC4558 (dificilisimo de encontrar segun mi experiencia), o el tl072, seguro usaste alguno de estos, pero hay varios mas, . Deberias de probar varios.
> 
> ...




Oye estoy haciendo y analizando lo que me dices., en este punto en lo que creo es que meti unas bocinas de iman muy grande de hecho podrian ser woofers pero los reencone a bacina crees que eso me afecte un poco??? aaa pero tambien le coloque otras bocinas normales y si no cambio el sonido solo se calentaron mucho (aclaro que son del mismo ohms y watts, sera el ampli?? Gracias.


----------



## agsistemas (Mar 17, 2010)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Hiciste el ampli de 200W cierto? el de videorockola.com. Cuanto te salio en materiales? Yo quiero armarlo, pero ando viendo tambien los presupuestos.


 
Hola, yo hice el ampli de 400w (200+200 en 4 ohms) de Videorockola y gaste 117 pesos en componentes, el gabinete y la fuente ya los tenia, la fuente pregunte y sale $ 169 la de 33+33 en 12 amperes.

Saludos


----------



## chaser (Mar 19, 2010)

Asi es amigo en total de componentes si son como $200 mn, y de la fuente úes yo construi el trans*formado*r me saldria en $100 mn. (claro si usas los transistores originales si esta carito porque cada uno sale en 80 a 100 pesos.)

voy a hacer lo de los integrados a ver si haciendo varias co*mb*inaciones queda, gracia.

Yo apoyo al idioma castellano


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Por la bocina, pues seguro es que afecta bastante, checa estos videos, son comparativas de varios parlantes especialmente para guitarra, y fijate como cambia mucho el sonido de uno a otro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9acguJjsgDg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWvIJsJe_Ns


----------



## chaser (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, ya entendi lo de las bocinas ahora me tendre que poner a estudiar eso porque la verdad no se en que pueda afectar o que diferencia tengo en tre woofer y bocina si el iman es lo mismo?, porque solo cambiando la bobina se hace el tipo creo??

si no pues eh vivido engañado ojala y me recomienden una marca o una bocina para este proyecto gracias.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 16, 2010)

buenas, yo tambien estoy por hacer este pre, pero estoy viendo de hacerle un par de modificaciones. en primer lugar, voy a probar en protoboard lo de los diodos (cambiarlos por leds, ponerlos en serie, etc). me gustaria que alguien que lo hizo diera su impresion de escucha sobre las modificaciones, osea, que distorcion suena mas clasica, o menos desastrosa.

una de las cosas que creo que se le podrian mejorar a este pre es que se pueda obtener la opcion de guitarra limpia y distorcionada a la vez. osea si pones el switch en modo distorcion, y el volumen de la distorcion en 0, se tendria que escuchar solo la guitarra limpia; y si mandas el volumen de la guitarra limpia a 0 tenes la distorcion que queres. ahora bien, vallamos a la practica. tengo entendido (que alguien me corrija sino es asi) que se puede sumar 2 señales simplemente uniendolas, entonces lo que se podria hacer es: al switch que da la opcion de limpia/distorcionada, conectarle al pin central la guitarra limpia. adjunto una imagen con la explicacion (en azul).

otra cosa que me deja perplejo de ese switch es que manda el pin central que no usa, a masa, necesitando para eso un recorrido extremadamente largo y rebuscado, usando incluso 2 jumpers. si no lo esta usando, es necesario que lo mande a masa? a mi entender esa pista es inutil. en la imagen tambien señalo eso (en verde).

hay alguien que pueda echar luz (y sonido de paso ) sobre el tema?

muchas gracias, julienalexander

EDIT: los diodos led, tengo una duda respecto de esos... he quemado algunos hace mucho tiempo al conectarlos con polaridad inversa... pero tengo uno que no solo no se quema si lo conecto al reves, sino que lo tengo conectado a una bateria de 9V... lo conecte y me sorprendio asi que lo deje unas cuantas horas, cuando volvi de la facu seguia prendido... en fin la duda es si los diodos led del circuito no se quemarian estando uno en inversa y el otro no. No creo, ya que no hay corriente circulando hacia los diodos desde el AO, pero no se... es medio confuso para mi como funciona esa parte.


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 17, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> buenas, yo tambien estoy por hacer este pre, pero estoy viendo de hacerle un par de modificaciones. en primer lugar, voy a probar en protoboard lo de los diodos (cambiarlos por leds, ponerlos en serie, etc). me gustaria que alguien que lo hizo diera su impresion de escucha sobre las modificaciones, osea, que distorcion suena mas clasica, o menos desastrosa.
> 
> una de las cosas que creo que se le podrian mejorar a este pre es que se pueda obtener la opcion de guitarra limpia y distorcionada a la vez. osea si pones el switch en modo distorcion, y el volumen de la distorcion en 0, se tendria que escuchar solo la guitarra limpia; y si mandas el volumen de la guitarra limpia a 0 tenes la distorcion que queres. ahora bien, vallamos a la practica. tengo entendido (que alguien me corrija sino es asi) que se puede sumar 2 señales simplemente uniendolas, entonces lo que se podria hacer es: al switch que da la opcion de limpia/distorcionada, conectarle al pin central la guitarra limpia. adjunto una imagen con la explicacion (en azul).
> 
> ...



EDIT 2: no de unir los dos cables en el switch no es posible sin inconvenientes; cuando tenga algo de tiempo (estoy con finales), voy a probar de hacerle la modificacion pertinente para que no necesite switch, sino que el modo distorcion se lo demos con el volumen de la misma, y teniendo ademas la opcion de tener los 2 canales a la vez.


----------



## diodero (Ago 25, 2010)

agsistemas dijo:


> Hola, yo hice el ampli de 400w (200+200 en 4 ohms) de Videorockola y gaste 117 pesos en componentes, el gabinete y la fuente ya los tenia, la fuente pregunte y sale $ 169 la de 33+33 en 12 amperes.
> 
> Saludos



Hola,
donde conseguiste los transistores  D1047 y B817E necesarios?


----------



## Mckeiton (Ago 25, 2010)

podes usar un 3dpdt ( switch 9 pines) 3 canales a, b y c. donde c puede ser a+b.


----------



## josej44 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yo arme este pre y funciono de una.  Tengo una inquietud:  hay alguna manera de mejorar la distorsión, hacer que suene como para tocar metal ?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 22, 2011)

tenes que jugar con los diodos de la distorsión, hay mucha info ya en el foro de ese tema varias formas de conectarlos según gustos personales


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 22, 2011)

Preguntas:
1-el pote de presencia no cambia en nada el sonido por mas que lo gire todo lo que quiera..en la placa aparece uno de los terminales al aire y en el esquema figura que esta conectado al pin del medio
2-los capacitores en medios y agudos de 47 nf en verdad son de 4,7nf segun lo que dice el dibujo de la placa y segun la mayoria de los preamplificadores con control de tonos
Conclucion: es una basura este previo,si estan a tiempo de cambiar de circuito armen el de tupolev..lleva mas componentes y es un poco mas complejo el diseño pero es 10 veces mejor a este


----------



## josej44 (Feb 22, 2011)

Gracias, los ensayare y les cuento como suena.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 28, 2011)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Hiciste el ampli de 200W cierto? el de videorockola.com. Cuanto te salio en materiales? Yo quiero armarlo, pero ando viendo tambien los presupuestos.
> 
> Lo del sonido grave, estoy casi seguro que es por los integrados, si es que usaste todos los demas materiales en los valores correctos, deberias de probar con otro par, o algunos equivalentes, el JRC4558 (dificilisimo de encontrar segun mi experiencia), o el tl072, seguro usaste alguno de estos, pero hay varios mas, . Deberias de probar varios.
> 
> ...



Osea, por lo que logro entender.. puedo cambiar el integrado original por cualquiera de estos?
O corro el riesgo de quemar algo?

Saludoss


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 28, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Osea, por lo que logro entender.. puedo cambiar el integrado original por cualquiera de estos?
> O corro el riesgo de quemar algo?
> 
> Saludoss



Puedes cambiarlo por cualquiera de esos, son amplificadores operacionales dobles, que lo que hacen en este circuito es encargarse de la distorsion, mira esta pagina, ahi esta el circuito del tube screamer y analizan estos integrados

http://www.pisotones.com/TubeScreamer/circuito.htm


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 28, 2011)

Que idolo!!! gracias!! ya me lei los comentarios de como afectaban los distintos integrados al sonido. Despues me leo toda la pagina esta interesante. Gracias de nuevo. Saludoss


----------



## elperros (Abr 29, 2011)

Yo la hice hace poco. Distorsiona lindo con el 4558. A mi me gusto. 
Pero tené en cuenta que el pote de presencia no hace nada. 
Y en canal limpio la salida es muuuuy baja. En contraste con el distorsionado.
Aun cambiando la ganancia del 2º operacional no pasa nada. 
Mirate este link hay mas info sobre cambiar el 4558. Saludos. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/duda-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-22220/


----------



## rayder (Oct 22, 2011)

ami no me anda agradecería que me dieran una ayuda cuando lo conecto el 4558 me enpiesa a calentar y no tengo nada de salida mido con el tester y aun haci no hay respuesta en ningún sentido hagradeceria que me orienten un poco en que seria mas o menos la falla gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2011)

rayder dijo:


> ami no me anda agradecería que me dieran una ayuda cuando lo conecto el 4558 me e*MP*pie*Z*a a calentar y no tengo nada de salida mido con el tester y aun haci no hay respuesta en ningún sentido *agradecería*  que me orienten un poco en que seria mas o menos la falla gracias



Si el operacional se calienta es porque tienes algo muy mal conectado o ya se te ha quemado.
¿ Hiciste la placa en modo "Espejo" ?


----------



## paloionico (Oct 22, 2011)

raider ,seguro estan los 4558 al reves ,es un error comun,revisalos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 23, 2011)

Una foto de tu montaje por ambos lados podria ayudar, yo me decanto porque esta al revés el montaje


----------



## rayder (Oct 26, 2011)

no no esta al revés lo cheque... subiré fotos mañana por la tarde y me diré tensiones en varios puntos aver que es lo que podría pasar muchas gracias por la ayuda de enrecio


----------



## rayder (Oct 28, 2011)

estas son las imágenes

uh no se por que son gigantes :s !! perdon


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

te quedo muy bien!!


----------



## josej44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Revisa bien que no tengas pistas en corto, a mi me paso lo mismo y fue por eso. Utiliza nuna lupa y hazlo bien sin afan.

Otra cosa, estas conectando bien las polaridades de la fuente?


----------



## rayder (Oct 29, 2011)

si también revise bien la polaridad y revise que el punto medio este conectado donde deve revisare los cortos


----------



## IxMagoxI (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola, yo tambien he armado el pre este, pero tengo un problema, la verdad que muy raro, aclaro que lo revise muchas veces, nada de corto nada de nada, conecto el pre al ampli uno de 200W, conecto la guitarra, prendo todo, toco y nada !, activo la distorcion y anda la guitarra limpia, la ecualizo con los potenciometros del lado de distorcion pero suena limpio, la verdad no tengo idea y me esta volviendo loco el problema este. A alguien le a pasado algo parecido ?, no se si puede ser algun cap de 1uf que use de los que ya tenia, desde ya muchas gracias, Saludos.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 16, 2012)

Revisa las pistas, el canal limpio esta separado fisicamente del canal distorsionado, el unico punto donde coinciden es en la entrada. Basicamente es dos veces el mismo circuito, pero uno de ellos tiene agregado el circuito distorsionador. Por eso lo que te ocurre no tiene mucho sentido.

Checa el camino del circuito muy meticulosamente desde la entrada hasta la salida y revisa que este bien el switch

Tambien checa que estes usando el transformador correcto.


----------



## IxMagoxI (Abr 16, 2012)

ya lo revise muy bien, voy a repasar las soldaduras a ver si alguna no hace contacto, sino la verdad, que le hecho la culpa a los cap de 1uf encima no tengo otros, asi que mañana comprare y los reemplazo


----------



## Cuestavi08 (May 24, 2012)

muchachos tengo una consulta...cuando presiono el bonton de la distoricon y mido continuidad en la entrada y salida me aparece que es continuo puede ser eso?? no estaría en corto??


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jul 2, 2012)

¿Has probado si funciona?


----------



## IxMagoxI (Jul 2, 2012)

Cuestavi08 dijo:


> muchachos tengo una consulta...cuando presiono el bonton de la distoricon y mido continuidad en la entrada y salida me aparece que es continuo puede ser eso?? no estaría en corto??



Hola Cuestavi08 no, no marca continua, fijate capaz hay un disminuto corto en la placa, me paso cuando la arme, en las pistas que salen del LM074 que son muy chiquitas y tenia un pequeño corto justo en la entrada de 12v. Espero que soluciones el problema , Saludos.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 25, 2012)

hola estoy por armar este pre,, ya pedi todos los componentes y me llegan pronto,,, quiero saber como agregarle un FOORSWITCH para manejar desde el pie el cambio de guitarra limpia a distor....
Tambien quisiera mas adelante agregarlo otros efectos como reverb, delay etc... y manejar todo desde varios footswitch,,,


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ago 25, 2012)

Pues como primera opción, checa este esquema del JCM800, ahi viene el circuito para usar un footswitch de jack mono, otra es que te ingenies un switch mecanico


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Ago 29, 2012)

tengo un gran problema con este preamplificador...lo armo y me tira muchisimo ruido!! esta todo conectado a masa, y cuando lo toco tengo que estar tocando el chasis del ampli pq tira mas ruido! y el ruido cesa si lo muevo que puede ser el filtrado??


----------



## darioreyes (Sep 1, 2012)

digamos que quiero que el footswich trabaje tanto con el pie como con l que trae el prempli en si,, quiero que tenga una entrada de shack para el footswich,, pero pienso q cuando aprete con el pie el botón fijo del ampli no se va a mover , por eso me tiene loco no se como hacer el foot


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Sep 1, 2012)

Aaaa parece que no aparecio el link que te habia puesto jajaja una disculpa

http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/5561d1245326281-4210.gif

Y bueno, el funcionamiento en muchos amplificadores que tienen entrada para footswitch, y es un funcionamiento totalmente analogico, el boton no se mueve en el amplificador una vez manejado por el foot switch, PERO, tienes que dejarlo en una posición, me parece que es en el canal distorsionado, no estoy seguro. Lo mejor es que busques algún amplificador que use footswitch y estudies su circuito, yo te puse el jcm 800 por que usa un circuito compatible con la boss gt-10 que es la que tengo.

EDITO:
Otra cosa que se me ocurre puedes hacer, es separar los canales, que cada uno tenga su propia entrada y armar una caja A/B. O bien, usar un jack estereo de switch, cuando no este conectado el footswitch, el circuito esta cerrado y los canales se controlan desde el switch del chasis, y cuando este conectado el footswitch, el circuito se abre y se desvia hacia el footswitch, donde se seleccionan el canal limpio o el distorsionado y las salidas restantes del jack funcionan como el conducto del switch, no se si me explico bien, tratare de hacerte un diagrama, espero lo entiendas que lo hice con el mouse y pues bonito no es jajaja


EDITO 2:

Tambien puedes hacer un switch electronico, checa esta pagina

http://members.shaw.ca/roma/switching.html


----------



## darioreyes (Sep 2, 2012)

bueno,,, gracias por la respuesta... 
Estoy pensando bien en quitar en botón del preampli, y directamente poner un jack con entrada al footswich...
porque no encuentro bien como esos preampli manejan las dos cosas a la ves,



Aver. si pongo una llave con tres posiciones 01=footswich 02=guit limpia 03=distorcion...

Esto seria en ves de un boton una llave,, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y cuando uno ponga footswich, anularia las otras dos cosas y tranquilamente el foot trabajaria bien,,,
ahora la cuestios es como hacerlo .
ya que una llave de 3 posiciones me trae 6 pines. y el pcb de este preampli con su respectivo boton ya tiene 6 pines..

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/preguitar.pdf


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dado que parece que lo que mas te interesa es tener a la de si o si un foot switch sin complicacion, entonces presento las dos opciones mas simples que se me ocurren.

1.- Separar los canales con dos jacks y hacer una caja A/B, el circuito de construyasuvideorockola consiste en 2 veces lo mismo, la unica diferencia es que el canal con distorsión tiene la distorsión agregada al principio



```
JACK-->Distorsión->preamplificador->ecualizador->switch->salida
         |
         |->preamplificador->ecualizador->switch->salida
```

O bien

2.- en donde esta el switch reemplazas por un jack estereo, lo mandas a tu footswitch, via cable stereo, que tendra un spdt, la pega de esto es que la señal viajara mas trayecto, corriendo riesgo de interferencias y siempre tendras que usar el footswitch


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey, darioreyes, encontre la solucion a lo del footswitch, es muy sencillo, solo necesitas 2 cmos, 2 resistencias y un capacitor

CMOS
4066
4049

Resistencias
220K
Y otra de valor a gusto para el brillo de un led el cual es opcional. Yo use una de 2.2k

Capacitor
0.1uf ceramico

Con este PCB, queda como un sencillo DPDT, este es el switch conectas a la placa de construyasuvideorockola, para activarlo ocupas un switch spst (ojo con no usar un push button), y puedes usar varios puntos de activacion, teniendo uno en el amplificador y otro en el footswitch. Para usar el footwsitch solo dejas abierto el switch del amplificador. 



Lo alimentas con no más de 9V, o se calienta el integrado.

Esta es la colocación de los componentes



La resistencia de arriba es de 220K, la de abajo es la del led

Y aqui un breve esquema del circuito



esto lo saque de la pagina "The Tone God"

Yo ya lo probe y funciona bastante bien


----------



## darioreyes (Sep 9, 2012)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Hey, darioreyes, encontre la solucion a lo del footswitch, es muy sencillo, solo necesitas 2 cmos, 2 resistencias y un capacitor
> 
> CMOS
> 4066
> ...



Aha re bien,, yo sabia que se podia hacer jeje...bueno cuando me ponga a armarlo te hago consultas ya que me quedo medio en el aire algunas conecciones...

asi que ahora tambien tendria que poner un switch spst no?


----------

